# Is 95/99 rear vent glass transferable? (Maxima/Cifero/Primera)



## matthew1999maxima (Dec 1, 2011)

My 1999 ST Maxima recently was broken into, the vent glass and door lock was damaged and I was planning to replace it with glass from a wrecked Primera or Cifero (both 4d 1995 sedans)

Are the rear vent glass panels interchangeable (and are there any other models I could also use)

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## MTN (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey Matthew, for better and convenient services in regards with replacement contact DIYAUTOGLASS. They do perfect glass replacement/installation.


----------

